# Riding Lawn Mower Washer



## Willy (Jan 16, 2007)

I recently found a great new product which solves my frustrating problem of cleaning the grass clippings from under my mower deck. Previously, grass clippings would build-up and harden under my mower deck resulting in "clumpy" cutting of my lawn. Last fall, I found a great device which hooks onto my garden hose, place it under the mower and the results are great. I found it on www.empirewasher.com there's directions on the website as well as the packaging. It only costs $19.50 and what a work saver.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I clean my mower deck with just the hose and a nozzle. For $19.95, I could buy a rotary sprinkler and do the same thing. Then I would have it for my lawn also.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You'll get much less clumping if you cut your lawn when it's dry, not after a rainfall.


----------

